# NY Times article on exercise and life expectancy



## Ameriscot (May 2, 2015)

http://tinyurl.com/m5hgd4y


----------



## jujube (May 2, 2015)

I'm walking three miles five times a week now.  I'm sure when I'm 96 years old, strapped in a wheelchair in a nursing home and drooling on myself, I'm going to look back and say, "Boy am I glad I added those two more years to my life expectancy with all that walking!"


----------



## Ameriscot (May 2, 2015)

LOL!  You'd better stop walking now!


----------

